# Ski season in Whistler?



## hsintang (Sep 11, 2014)

Put Northstar (#5319) on hold for Easter week but unsure about the ski condition in early April.  Need Tuggers' inputs.

Thanks,
Yvette


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 11, 2014)

Early April skiing is great in whistler. It is our favorite time of year there.


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 11, 2014)

Early April is about as good as it gets for Whistler ski conditions.  You'll have a great time!


----------



## hsintang (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you both!


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 12, 2014)

We concur, whistler is great early April.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 27, 2015)

Just spotted this thread from last fall, but to add my two cents...our last trip to Whistler a few years ago was the first week in April and conditions were fabulous, including fresh snow while we were there!  Longer days and lifts are open longer.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just an FYI

Whistler has one of the longer ski season in the West.  It almost always is open at Thanksgiving and doesn't close till May  BUT this is because the village is at 2200 feet and the top of the mountain is about 7000 ft  So even when there is no snow at all in the village  you can find good snow at the top of the mountains.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> Whistler has one of the longer ski season in the West.  It almost always is open at Thanksgiving and doesn't close till May  BUT this is because the village is at 2200 feet and the top of the mountain is about 7000 ft  So even when there is no snow at all in the village  you can find good snow at the top of the mountains.




And sometimes rain at the base and snow at the top...


Sent from my iPad


----------

